# Relay Access Denied / Postfix



## kermit (2. Sep. 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich habe meinen Server nach den HowTo "Der perfekte Server - Debian Lenny (Debian 5.0) [ISPConfig 2]" Installiert.

Soweit läuft auch alles super, nur ich kann keine Mails versenden, empfangen jedoch schon.

Beim versuch eine Mail zu versenden bekomme ich immer "Rellay access denied".

Hier mal meine config von Postfix:


```
# See /usr/share/postfix/main.cf.dist for a commented, more complete version


# Debian specific:  Specifying a file name will cause the first
# line of that file to be used as the name.  The Debian default
# is /etc/mailname.
#myorigin = /etc/mailname

smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name (Debian/GNU)
biff = no

# appending .domain is the MUA's job.
append_dot_mydomain = no

# Uncomment the next line to generate "delayed mail" warnings
#delay_warning_time = 4h

readme_directory = no

# TLS parameters
smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/ssl/smtpd.crt
smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/ssl/smtpd.key
smtpd_use_tls = yes
smtpd_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtpd_scache
smtp_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtp_scache

# See /usr/share/doc/postfix/TLS_README.gz in the postfix-doc package for
# information on enabling SSL in the smtp client.

myhostname = mail.der-kermit.de
alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases
alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases
myorigin = /etc/mailname
# mydestination = mail.der-kermit.de, localhost.der-kermit.de, localhost.localdomain, localhost
mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8 [::ffff:127.0.0.0]/104 [::1]/128
relayhost = 
mailbox_command = procmail -a "$EXTENSION"
mailbox_size_limit = 0
recipient_delimiter = +
inet_interfaces = all
inet_protocols = all
smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_sasl_authenticated,permit_mynetworks,reject_unauth_destination
smtpd_tls_auth_only = no
smtp_use_tls = yes
smtp_tls_note_starttls_offer = yes
smtpd_tls_CAfile = /etc/postfix/ssl/cacert.pem
smtpd_tls_loglevel = 1
smtpd_tls_received_header = yes
smtpd_tls_session_cache_timeout = 3600s
tls_random_source = dev:/dev/urandom

virtual_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/virtusertable

mydestination = /etc/postfix/local-host-names
```
und der mail.log:

```
Sep  2 19:25:44 mail postfix/smtpd[5957]: connect from ip-00-00-00-00.isp[xx.xx.xx.xxx]
Sep  2 19:25:44 mail postfix/smtpd[5957]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from ip-00-00-00-00.isp[xx.xx.xx.xxx]: 554 5.7.1 <Mail.user@gmx.de>: Relay access denied; from=<kermit@server.tld> to=<Mail.user@gmx.de> proto=ESMTP helo=<laptop>
Sep  2 19:25:44 mail postfix/smtpd[5957]: disconnect from ip-00-00-00-00.isp[xx.xx.xx.xxx]
```
Ich kriege es einfach nicht hin das ich mails versenden kann, vielleicht kann mir ja jemand hier auf die sprünge helfen was ich falsch eingestellt habe.

Grüße
Kermit


----------



## Till (2. Sep. 2009)

Du musst in Deinem Email Client SMTP Authentifizierung aktivieren.


----------



## kermit (2. Sep. 2009)

habe ich aktiviert (nutze TheBat!)

kriege, egal welche einstellungen ich nutze, keine emails versand

//Edit 

Obwohl ich mich genau an das tutorial gehalten habe, habe ich nicht, wie im Tutorial angegeben, wenn ich mich local auf den mailserver verbinde den eintrag "250-AUTH LOGIN PLAIN".

Laut Tutorial sollte es so aussehen:

```
server1:/etc/postfix/ssl# telnet localhost 25
Trying 127.0.0.1...
Connected to localhost.
Escape character is ‘^]’.
220 server1.example.com ESMTP Postfix (Debian/GNU)
ehlo localhost
250-server1.example.com
250-PIPELINING
250-SIZE 10240000
250-VRFY
250-ETRN
250-STARTTLS
250-AUTH LOGIN PLAIN
250-AUTH=LOGIN PLAIN
250-ENHANCEDSTATUSCODES
250-8BITMIME
250 DSN
```
bei mir is es jedoch so:

```
ehlo localhost
250-mail.der-kermit.de
250-PIPELINING
250-SIZE 10240000
250-VRFY
250-ETRN
250-STARTTLS
250-ENHANCEDSTATUSCODES
250-8BITMIME
250 DSN
```
kann es daran liegen?
und wenn ja wie kann ich das beheben?


----------



## Till (3. Sep. 2009)

Du scheinst das Kapitel 12 ausgelassen zu haben:

http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/der-perfekte-server-debian-lenny-debian-50-ispconfig-2/5/

Mach das bitte nochmal schritt für schritt.


----------



## kermit (4. Sep. 2009)

doch, die schritte hatte ich gemacht.

Habe mich nur im nachhinnein entschlossen die saslauth aus der Postfix config rauszunehmen da ich damit schon desöfteren schlechte erfahrungen gemacht habe.

Konte das problem jetzt so umgehen dass ich nachrichten aus squirelmail verschicke und in TheBat! empfange. 

Is zwar nicht schön, aber so geht es zumindest. Den fehler warum er die mich nicht remote senden lässt habe ich noch immer nicht gefunden.


----------



## Till (14. Sep. 2009)

> Den fehler warum er die mich nicht remote senden lässt habe ich noch immer nicht gefunden.


das liegt daran, dass Du sasl ausgebaut hast. Das System funktioniert perfect wenn Du es nicht änderst


----------

